# Buy a slam man?



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Seen Slam men going cheap these days. The punch man with flashing lights. Are these any good at all or should I avoid??


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Depends on your budget? BOB XL Is the best punch bag type guy!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

CenturyÂ® BOB XL [Featured Products from Bytomic]


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

avoid if u dnt want an anoying flashing twat in the corner of the room you cant help but punch everytime you see it! and! and! you start talking to the guy! like a real person!

"hey BOB fancy a brew?"

(you, different voice! "Nah im fine boss,champion 4 the offer!"

AVOID!!! lol


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

hahah Thanks!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

problem with these things (from my experience) is a they do not move so you get used to not moving (which is not good) and also they do not have as much weight behind them as a heavy bag swining towards you so you do not get as much plyometric shock/conditioning as the heavy bag, and you can let the heavy bag hit you (swing into you) for shock conditioning and learning how to shoulder block for example - so if you can get a heavy bag get one.

Failing that get a stand-a-lone bag - as long as it's not cheap crap (so its not padded well or can split easily) and make sure the base can take about 20+ stone of weight in it then you should be good to go - anything else you will just end up in the corner of your room after 2 punches and you'll have to keep moving it etc (which can piss you off if you wanna kick it but a bench or power rack is in the way (that's what happens to me)- unless you have time/room to run around it :laugh:


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Si-K said:


> problem with these things (from my experience) is a they do not move so you get used to not moving (which is not good) and also they do not have as much weight behind them as a heavy bag swining towards you so you do not get as much plyometric shock/conditioning as the heavy bag, and you can let the heavy bag hit you (swing into you) for shock conditioning and learning how to shoulder block for example - so if you can get a heavy bag get one.
> 
> Failing that get a stand-a-lone bag - as long as it's not cheap crap (so its not padded well or can split easily) and make sure the base can take about 20+ stone of weight in it then you should be good to go - anything else you will just end up in the corner of your room after 2 punches and you'll have to keep moving it etc (which can piss you off if you wanna kick it but a bench or power rack is in the way (that's what happens to me)- unless you have time/room to run around it :laugh:


I have an Adidas bag but at 24kg it's not heavy enough. I can knock it swaying all over & I'm only a scrawny weed.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

fill it full of london brick! lol


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I wouldn't get a bob or any other sort of 'body' punch bag. We had one at the david lloyd's I worked at and it was just gimmicky to be honest. The head would knock back too easily and nothing for leg kicks so in my opinion, avoid


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:good - gotta agree, I forgot to mention the whole no way of doing legs kicks thing :thumb ....If it gives too easy your not getting the full benefit imho.

If you have room (and something sturdy to attch it too - i.e cross beam) deffo get a heavy bag - 5-6ft ones only cost about Â£40-Â£50 just fill part of it with sand and part with cloth - still well cheaper than a BOB/Slam man etc.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Si-K said:


> :good - gotta agree, I forgot to mention the whole no way of doing legs kicks thing :thumb ....If it gives too easy your not getting the full benefit imho.
> 
> If you have room (and something sturdy to attch it too - i.e cross beam) deffo get a heavy bag - 5-6ft ones only cost about Â£40-Â£50 just fill part of it with sand and part with cloth - still well cheaper than a BOB/Slam man etc.


So I could get a 6 ft one & sell my Adidas one. I can still kind of round kick the Silver Adidas thing just not low enough for inside/outside leg kicks. If you see one going second hand let me know :yes:


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

milzy said:


> So I could get a 6 ft one & sell my Adidas one. I can still kind of round kick the Silver Adidas thing just not low enough for inside/outside leg kicks. If you see one going second hand let me know :yes:


Try ebay mate. Also remember all tho I agree with people over bags, how many oppents act like a bag? ie swing back and forward so I actually like using the BOB XL now and again for this reason.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Try ebay mate. Also remember all tho I agree with people over bags, how many oppents act like a bag? ie swing back and forward so I actually like using the BOB XL now and again for this reason.


yeah, but its better training moving about that standing still in front of a BOB - which is what tends to happen when people get tired - a bag makes you move.

Try tap Marc for a heavy bag - he has contacts:thumb.


----------

